# Woody died



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

cant speak yet


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

So, so sorry to hear this.


My thoughts are with you.


R.I.P Woody.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

So sorry


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh My 


I cant quite believe I am reading this,  I am so so so sorry to hear your news.

My deepest condolences to your whole family :-( I hope it helps just a tiny bit to know Woody is comfortable now - he isnt suffering and isnt in pain. I am realy sorry :-(

Rest in peace at the bridge Woody, Ted is waiting there for you. x xx x


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh no. So so so sorry to hear this. Thinking of you. Xxxx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh my god  so young, oh i'm so sorry. :frown:

R.I.P Woody, you'll be greatly missed by your mum and everyone on here x


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh no, I am literally in tears typing this I cannot even begin to imagine your distress at the moment.

((hugs)) to you. So, so sorry

RIP Woody xxxxxxxxx:cryin::cryin:


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh my god I am so so sorry 

I can't believe it


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Oh no. 

Love and licks from me and the boys.

Run free Woody xxxx


----------



## Woozle600 (Jan 27, 2012)

So sorry to hear that. My thoughts are with you  RIP woddy


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

Oh noooooooo :crying: I'm SO sorry, I can't imagine how you're feeling right now. 

Run free beautiful boy.


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh my God! There are no words to say how sorry I am for you!

Run free at the bridge Woody! :crying:


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh no My heart sunk - I just cannot believe I am reading this.
I am so incredibly sorry.

RIP Woody


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm very, very sorry to hear about Woody. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

I can't imagine what you must be going through, words cannot reflect.

You and your family are in our thoughts at this difficult time.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

No no no no no. This cannot be happening


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

so,so sorry
RIP Woody xxxx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Just shocked


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

so sorry


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm so, so sorry to read this. I don't think there are any words.  Keep yourself warm, drink lots of sweet tea and get lots of hugs.

Run free Woody.

xxx


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry  Run free Woody.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

So sorry to hear this, was hoping he would pull through 

Run free at the bridge Woody xx


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear this - very sad


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I am so so sorry....RIP Woody you gorgeous boy...taken from this world at a very young age....bless you!


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Oh no  I checked for an update as soon as I woke up, I was so hoping no news was good news.

My thoughts are with you...look after yourself, and run free Woody x


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I've just checked in before I go to work to see how he is and I am so very sorry to read this. Shocking for us on the forum, so God knows how you must be feeling right now.

I am so very very sorry for you. My thoughts and deepest sympathies are with you at this sad time.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh no i am so shocked you must be devastated i am so sorry.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

I can't believe it, i'm just so shocked.

I'm so sorry, R.I.P Woody


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm devastated for you. He was so young, it is so wrong.  

I hope your own health will stand up through this, I know you have had such a hard time lately.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I can't imagine your pain losing him too soon. I'm soo sorry for your loss, RIP Woody xx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Shocked. I am so so sorry to hear this awful news  

Run free woody xxx

Hugs to you hun x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm totally devastated for you.
Woody gave us all so much joy.
Run free Woody - my heart and thoughts are with you.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

im so very sorry for your loss, nothing is worse then the loss of a beloved pet and i feel for you.

rest in peace woody.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry, run free at the bridge Woody.

Thinking of you.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Can't find the words other than to say am so very sorry


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

So sorry to hear that.
R.I.P Woody.


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry, I can't imagine what you are going through.

RIP Woody


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry to read this 

RIP Woody!


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

I also echo everyone else so very sorry to hear this. Sending a big hug to you .


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

I am so sorry, Sweet dreams Woody, Coco Is waiting to play with you at Rainbow Bridge

Me and toby are thinking of you at this moment in time xx


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

I am so so very sorry for your loss  I know that no words can help at the moment, please look after yourself.

R.I.P. Woody, run free at the bridge young fella - sleep tight xx


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read of the sad loss of Woody.

RIP Woody.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I can't believe I'm reading such terrible news. I'm so so sorry.

Run free up there at the bridge Woody xxx


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear this. I was thinking of him this morning & hoping there was good news 

Take care x


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

oh god hun I am so sorry to hear this

my deepest sympathies to you and your family - I know it's little comfort at the moment but you did *everything* possible and Woody knows this

RIP baby and watch over your mum and dad


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Crap. Crying for you.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

So, so sorry.
Run free gorgeous boyxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I'm so so sorry..RIP Beautiful Woody x


----------



## theothersparticus (Jan 8, 2012)

I am so sorry for you. Such sad news.  Wish I could think of the right words to say.

RIP Woody


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Oh no  I am so sorry. I can't begin to imagine what you are going through. 
My thoughts are with you and your family.

RIP Woody. 
xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so so sorry, being so young makes it even harder, not as though its easy anytime. Its just not right I really do feel for you. Although we didnt meet him I guess we feel like we knew him.

May your spirit run forever free Woody beautiful funny Lad, forever playing in sunshine, Hugs for Ted too. You captured all out hearts with your funny stories and pictures and you will be sadly missed.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh no, crying tears here for you. i am so so sorry, words cant say enough.


----------



## SiobhanG (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this. We were all hoping to hear something positive. My thoughts are with you and your family. I hope you can take comfort from seeing what an impact he has had upon us all here especially since we never met him. 

RIP Woody, you made a lot of people smile.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

My thoughts are with you and your family :,(
R.I.P Woody xxx


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

oh my god, so so sorry.
rest in peace baby, play with all our babies up there.
thinking of you,
michelle x


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

I am so sorry to read this - my thoughts are with you!

RIP Woody!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Can only echo other members. So sorry hun.. 

Hugs and kisses from us lot here x x x


----------



## tailtickle (Mar 19, 2012)

My heart goes out to you - you must be feeling desolate - so very sorry for the loss of your much loved Woody.

Found this poem, which in days ahead you may feel his lovely presence.
with much kindness,
tailtickle .........

*We Have A Secret*

We have a secret, you and I
that no one else shall know,
for who but I can see you lie
each night in fire glow?

And who but I can reach my hand
before we go to bed
and feel the living warmth of you
and touch your silken head?

And only I walk woodland paths
and see ahead of me,
your lovely form racing with the wind
so young, beautiful and free.

And only I can see you swim
in every brook I pass 
and when I call, no one but I
can see the bending grass.....

Author Unknown


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

So sorry, you are in my thoughts
Much love and hugs x


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Don't really know what to say so sorry for your loss.

Rip woody bigs hugs from me and licks from the boys.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I am so sorry - was so shocked to see your thread
I have not been on for a bit myself so had not been up to date with recent events having just lost my staffie far too young - I know what you are going through; but I know nothing I can say will offer comfort to you at this time. Look after yourself and know we are thinking of you x


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

So sorry to hear this  
Big hugs, my thoughts go out to you and your OH, I can't begin to imagine what you are going through.

Run free at the bridge Woody xxxx


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm so, so sorry, I wish there was something more I could say.
You have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

so sorry to hear about woody, R.I.P little man :crying:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

So very sorry thinking of you.Suexxx

REST IN PEACE WOODY


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

My heart missed a beat when I read the title of this thread, no words can express how I feel after losing one of mine on Monday but she was a good age - brings everything into perspective 

So sorry for you and your hubby, Woody filled a gap that was left by Ted another much loved dog, I have followed him since you brought him home. Last night I went back on your threads just to check on Woody's age, bless him he has been called to the bridge far too young :sad:

I hope he has met up with yours that have gone before him and they are running free and at peace now. Hugs for you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

oh lord!  Im so so sorry to read this 

i really dont know what else to say....just ....... my heart goes out to you 

xxxx


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

I read the title and thought it must be a misprint or another Woody..

OMG I am so sorry to hear this..

Poor Woody RIP


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Can't believe I have signed on to read this news. So So sad. Bless you Woody x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh no im so so sorry, my heart goes out to you xxx

Run free beautiful boy xxx


----------



## Novak's Mum (Jan 20, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, my thoughts are with you. :crying:

Run free Woody xxx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

So so sorry 

RIP Woody...

*Heidi*


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

So very sorry to hear this

Big hugs xxx


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this, My deepest condolences to you and your family,

Run free woody xx


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh my god 

I am SO sorry to hear this. I'm so shocked.

My thoughts and love are with you and your family *massive hug*

I'm so sorry. Run free at the bridge Woody, you'll see each other again one day

xxx


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

I am so, so sorry. 

R.i.p Woody, run free boy.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

So very very sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy.


----------



## puppymadness (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry, my thoughts are with you and your family xxx

Run free woody xxx


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh no. I'm so very sorry and thinking of you at this awful time.


----------



## flyballcrazy (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about woody 

My thoughts are with you and your family at such a sad time.

Rip Woody.


----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I literally burst into tears when I read this, I didnt even know he was poorly, Im so so sorry Kilnjilabs, I really wish I could say something to actually help, but my thoughts are with you today. RIP you gorgeous, special boy, have tons of fun at the bridge xx


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

so sorry to hear this, what a shock (having read past threads I now see!). what a great shame however, my heart goes out to you.
May little Woody rest in peace, out of pain with all the other wee ones that were once blessed with you as their owner.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

So sorry to read this I have jsut got in from work and logged in to see if there were any updates this was the last thing I expected to find.

He is safe with Ted now waiting for you at the bridge until you can be reunited again.

R I P Woody run free at the bridge


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

I am so so sorry 

Run free Woody

Xxx


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

I am so very, very sorry to see this update. I had so hoped for different news (as we all did). My condolences to you and your OH in this terribel time 

Run free Woody xxx


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't have time to come onto the forum as much now but I was so shocked to see this thread today as I didn't know that Woody was ill. I am so very sorry for your loss Kinjilabs, he was one beautiful, funny boy. I loved seeing your photographs of him with captions, they always brought a smile to my face.

Please accept my sincere condolences. RIP dear Woody, I think you were loved by just about everyone on here.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

I have no words, I'm so so sorry.

I've just logged on in my lunch break to check if there was an update on Woody, I so didn't want this to be the news, and now the tears are flowing.

I cannot imagine how you must be feeling right now and there are no words I can offer to make you feel any better other than to try and take some comfort from the fact that although Woody's life was cut so short, the life he did have was a fantastic one with you and your family. It was clear to see how loved he was and what a great life he had.

None of us really knew Woody but reading everyone's comments just show how much we all loved him and will miss him.

Run free from pain Woody.

Take care Kinjilabs, we're all here for you when you feel able to talk xx


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't have anything to say except I am so sorry.

Rip Woody.


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I am so sorry for you.

I came on first thing this morning to check,just got back from taking mine a walk and I'm in tears.

I can't believe it.


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.

Run free Woody.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh no  Oh no, no, no  I am so, so sorry, more sorry than I can say. Run free, Woody...


----------



## Dotte (Jan 23, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss x


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh my god, I am so, so sorry to read this 

I wish I had some words of comfort you for 

RIP darling Woody, far too young 

My most sincere thought are with you and your H at this time xx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

So young  thinking of you sorry such lovely boy taken too soon take care


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

So sorry to hear this, our thoughts are with you & your family

run free Woody xxx


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

So very, very sorry.


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm so so sorry  I wasn't expecting to read this news  as others have said; his life may have been cut short, but the life he had was obviously fantastic! It was clear he was much loved. My thoughts are with you xxxxx


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

I am so sorry  He was far too young to be taken from you


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh no. So so sorry xxx


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.. RIP Woody


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh my. I am so very sorry to hear that  My thoughts are with you at this terrible time. RIP Beautiful Woody xx


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

sending love and deepest sympathy xx


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum (May 18, 2011)

I am so so very sorry and totally shocked to hear this news. I haven't really been about recently so I had no idea he was poorly. 

My thoughts are with you and your family at this sad time.

Run free, sleep well dear Woody. Taken to young but know that you were dearly loved by all. Xx


----------



## AdMed (Apr 14, 2012)

Thinking of you x


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

So sorry to hear this 

Thinking of you xx


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

So so so sorry to hear this sad news! My thoughts are with you.

RIP beautiful boy. Xxx


----------



## Ruffers (Oct 27, 2011)

I am so, so sad to hear this, my heart goes out to you.

RIP Woody xx


----------



## dave4443 (May 25, 2012)

so sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Soo sorry to hear this, thinking of you
RIP Woody x


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Just caught up with the previous thread. I'm so, so sorry for your loss. I don't even know what I can say to you, you must be devastated.

Big hugs from me, and slobbery wet kisses from Angel 

Run free at the bridge, Woody.

xx


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

So sorry for you.. I really thought he would make it being so young.
Taken much too soon, poor boy....


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry to hear this news; how devastating. I can't really convey in a post what I would like to - but I am genuinely thinking of you xx.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh god Im so, so sorry ...................just dont know what to say, to young, sending huge hugs to you xxx


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

So sorry


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss Hun, RIP woody.

((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So very sorry to read this.Run free at the bridge Woody


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

So very sorry to hear this tragic news. I haven't been on the dog forums much lately so completely missed the posts about him being ill.

RIP beautiful boy. Watch over your mum and all those who love and miss you. x


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry for your loss...... RIP Woody xxxxx


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, no. I am so very sorry for you and your little pup.


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

So sorry to read this. Hope you're ok. 

RIP Woody xxx


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I can't imagine how you are feeling right now! 

Run free Woody! :sad: :crying:


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

My heart goes out to you. Rest in peace Woody xx


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

I can not imagine how you feel 

RIP Peace Woody and run free at the bridge 

huge fluffy cuddles and kisses from here to all of you

xxx


----------



## Dot (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh no, no. I am so very sorry. Lots of love and comfort to you.xx So sorry.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss 
RIP beloved Woody


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

So sorry. I'm not always on here very much but even i knew your beautiful Woody.
Thinking of you xx


----------



## AcornAntiques (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry 

Can't believe it.....please accept my sympathies


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Can hardly believe it, poor Woody, I am so, so sorry (((hugs))) to you.

Run free Woody xxx


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Cant believe I'm reading this right!!!

Oh so sorry x


----------



## catsandcanines (Dec 9, 2010)

I've just read your posts - I don't know what to say, it breaks your heart when you lose them - so sorry


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I am so sorry


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

So sorry  RIP Woody run free at the bridge xxxx


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

words cannot express how sorry i am to read this thread. i loved reading your posts about him. RIP woody, run free at the bridge little angel


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Such sad news... 
Run free Woody xx


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I am so, so sorry.Be happy at the bridge ovely boy.

Lots of hugs for your family


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm so very sorry

You are in our thoughts xxxx


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Im very sorry for your loss


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm so very sorry, take care and keep breathing when it's overwhelming.


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh no I'm so very very sorry to read that. Run free at rainbow bridge Woody.

It's always tragic to lose a loved family dog, but to lose one so young is a double blow. I cannot convey in words how much my heart goes out to you 

(((hugs)))


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Everyone here at home is so very very sorry for your loss of Dear woody.

Thinking of you x


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

I am so so sorry, my heart goes out to you all. 

run free woodyx

xxx


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

so, so sorry to read this - I'd really hoped he'd be able to beat the odds and pull through, but it wasn't to be


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

To the memory of Woody and every Dog passed over the bridge.

Chris Rea - Valentino - YouTube


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't even know what to write, poor little baby, I loved your picture threads, Woody always made me smile. Can't believe he's gone so young, take care and RIP beautiful Woody xox


----------



## rottie (Jan 1, 2012)

sorry for your loss.
R.I.P. Woody


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

15 pages now , i think that shows how much you and Woody means to us at PF xx


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

RIP Woody. 

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I cannot believe I'm reading this  My heart is breaking for you - what tragically sad news 

Please look after yourself, thinking of you and your family. Sweet dreams Woody, you're in good company up there xx


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

So very sorry to hear. Rest in peace baby boy xx


----------



## Zella (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry  xx


----------



## boxermadsam (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm so very sorry and will keep you in my thoughts 

Sam x


----------



## Verity (Aug 17, 2011)

Awful, truly awful. I was sure he would pull through. Tears and thoughts are with you. He was adorable xxx


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear this. 

Run free at the bridge Woody.


----------



## hannahbubble (Dec 30, 2011)

My thoughts are with you, play well at the bridge Woody x


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry , can't imagine what you're going through but I'm thinking of you

r.i.p woody xxxxxxx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this very sad news about Woody, my thoughts are with you.

Run Free Woody


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

I am so sorry. 

Thinking of you


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm so so sorry for your loss. 

RIP Woody, run free now.

xx


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Omg i didnt know he was poorly  

I am so sorry for your loss, he touched many hearts and i may not have posted but i did enjoy his threads and could feel your love for him in each and everyone

Rest in peace Woody and the deepest sympathy from us here xxxx


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Dont have the words.........Except, I'm sad for you. Pete.


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

So so sorry to read about the loss of your baby Woody.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

His life was short, but I'm sure it was happy having you to look after him


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh I so didnt want to have to have read this, i simply cant imagine what you are going through, the biggest ever hugs, from us all.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

So very sorry. 

RIP woody xx


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

So so sorry to hear such sad news. Thinking of you.x


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

So sorry


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Kind thoughts to you all. RIP Woody :sad:


----------



## Refresher (May 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry, I'm thinking of you and sending you lots of hugs. Woody obviously had a wonderful and happy life with you, so sad that this happened.


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh my gosh how awful  im so so sorry xxx

Run Free Woody xxx


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm so sorry, my thoughts are with you and your family at this terrible time xx


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Its taken me a while to take in this devastating news and the tears just keep flowing. Its so so sad to lose a beloved friend and especially one who is so young. What a special lad who touched so many hearts. Thinking of you and your family and sending you hugs. xx

A light has gone out on the earth but now there is one more bright star in the sky that will shine for eternity. 

Rest in Peace Woody.


----------



## Hertsgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so very sorry to hear this  xx


----------



## Elizabetty (Sep 11, 2011)

Love to you all


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Really sorry to here this, thoughts are with you


----------



## canine (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry to read about your poor wee pet. My thoughts are with you and your family at this time. Heartbreaking to lose such a special family member.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear your sad news about Woody.
R.I.P Woody, loved by many, run free at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Woody, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family...Jill


----------



## Mysterious (May 12, 2012)

So sorry about the loss of your gorgeous baby.
Run free and happy Woody.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

So sorry, R.I.P Woody


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

So sorry and saddened to be reading this, just logged on hoping for some good news. Thinking of you 

RIP Woody, run free little man xx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Run free beautiful baby. xxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

So, so sad.

I really don't know what to say because I know at the moment no words can heal or make anything easier. I just hope you know we are ALL here for you and we are all incredibly moved.

Your threads and photos brought that beautiful boy to life in a way that nobody else can on here, he made so many people smile and laugh in his short time, your darling little boy will be remembered with a smile to all who followed him on PF.

Thinking of you and shedding a tear for you tonight. 

Run free Woody, enjoy those fields x


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

I dont know you, nor you me, but just wanted to extend my condolences as a fellow dog lover. 
May your heart heal and your fond memories give you comfort and joy.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

So so so sorry hun! I'm stunned, i have no words. 
Sweet dreams little one


----------



## PaulRyan (Aug 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Woody R.I.P


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

So terribly sorry to hear about Woody.

Hugs to you and yours.


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh goodness, I am so truly sorry for your loss. You have my sincerest condolences for what you are going through. R.I.P. Woody. :frown:


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

So sorry to hear this - there are never really any words but this is for you ; 



If I should go tomorrow it would never be goodbye
for I have left my heart with you so don't you ever cry
all the love I had for you shall reach you from the stars
and every precious memory will help to heal the scars
so when tomorrow starts without me don't think we're far apart
for every time you think of me....I'm right here in your heart


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this. I honestly think it is the most upsetting thing I have ever read on here. I have once lost a dog after a short and unexpected illness so I know what a tremendous shock it is and how much harder to accept than when an old dog slowly comes to the end of its life.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry to read this.


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

No words can make you feel any better but I am truly sorry for your loss


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

poor woody and he was still a baby  I'm sorry hun big hugs  At least he isn't sufferin anymore  Run free baby boy


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

-----------In case any members have missed the sad news and would like to add their condolences as the forum is very busy at the moment------------


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

Ihadnt seen this , i am so sorry , i cant imagine what you are feeling at the moment x x x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

So sorry xxx
RIP Woody xxx


----------

